# Planning 2001 Mini Cooper + Nissan Leaf conversion



## Tyrer (Aug 25, 2015)

Just found this thread.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/re-using-complete-leaf-drive-system-151458.html

I'll look through it and post up any follow up questions that I may have.


----------



## electriccooper928 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Tyrer, I'm in the same path than you 
I bought a 2004 Mini Cooper for cheap a few days ago with 2 problems : CVT tranny and refuse to start.
I spotted a totaled 2015 Leaf and was beginning to think of an Electric Mini Cooper. Major challenges are CV axles and Batteries location.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

electriccooper928 said:


> Major challenges are CV axles...


Not really! A simple steel tube weld to another steel tube. See pic: Volkwagen to Smart 



> ...and Batteries location.


Right


----------



## electriccooper928 (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice,Did you have to have the cv's balanced?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

No. I've simply do a press fit between the bigger tube and the two others to maintain perfect alignment and I welded around.


----------



## electriccooper928 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank's for the info. I think the biggest challenge is to relocate the batteries securely and the electronics.


----------

